# River is a mess.



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

This high water sure is hard on my crappie fishing.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pic.
I'm just dying to get out & try for some hump-back specks up here. 
Please keep us posted.


----------

